#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Тем, кто едет на семинар Чоки Нима Ринпоче в Москву?

## pluzh

Господа! Кто мне составит компанию добираться от Москвы до места проведения  :Smilie:  ? Еду из Нижнего Новгорода один - скучно  :Frown:  
А еще может у кого будет возможность приютить в ночь с 8-го на 9-ое за умеренную плату пивом  :Smilie:  ?

Спасибо!

----------


## Татьяна

[QUOTE=pluzh] я могу составить Вам компанию.
Я планирую 9 быть на ретрите. Напишите мне geta@hotmail.ru
Я так понимаю, Вы не зарегистировались?

----------


## pluzh

Привет Таня, я тебе ответил по почте...

----------

